

How to hack like in the movies - hell
http://mrcracker.com/2009/02/how-to-hack-like-in-the-movies/

======
iamdave
You know I understand the motive behind Hollywood's attempts to propel the
story with flashy interfaces and completely bogus mechanics behind a 'hacking
the mainframe', but there are times where attempts to engage the audience go
from "an honest attempt to blur the line between fantasy story telling and a
surreal experience meant to obfuscate the non-geeks" to complete and total
cruft (pun intended).

Even after seeing the movie Hackers a thousand and one times, Swordfish still
remains my all-time favorite offender.

And apparently the motion graphics artists who create those interface
animations are paid a killing. Maybe I'm in the wrong industry?

~~~
jewbacca
'Swordfish' was 9 years ago and 'Hackers' was 15.

'The Social Network' made me giggle in geek happiness when every glimpse of
technical detail the was a legitimate tech shoutout. The following is a
screenshot from 'Tron: Legacy'
[http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20101111213709/tron/im...](http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20101111213709/tron/images/f/f9/Tron-
Legacy_SolarOS-frame.png)

When computers were exotic, any hack could invoke utter wizardry and magic.
The creative types behind modern movies are sufficiently aware and
sufficiently confident the median American will be aware that the serious shit
that happens to make computers work is a lot of typing plain text on flat,
stationary screens, and some wonderful dramatic devices have been developed to
extract accessible engagement from technical scenes beyond the old attempts at
whiz-bang shiny awe (which never really worked anyway). So today you see a lot
of bash, because the producers need text, and the graphic artists are like
"why not make this legit?"

~~~
iamdave
My original comment actually referenced that very scene where you see a
genuine CLI. That was a big moment for me, actually (well, that and the Daft
Punk cameo)

------
l0nwlf
'The Social Network' had realistic dose of hacking. Loved the part when the
lead actor pulls out emacs and uses perl script to scrape the data.

------
gnargeot
"The answer's not in the box, it's in the band" - Antitrust

------
VMG
Sneakers did a fairly good job however

------
uast23
Die Hard 4

